# is megatron really that good?



## demonhaze (Oct 30, 2013)

The question is simple, is he truelly that good or do you guys think the cowboys are just that bad? I mean they had him double covered the whole game and he still caught the ball pretty much at will. Obviously he is an amazing athlete but do you think he could do it against any defense in the NFL? What say you riu?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes he's So tall and jumps so high its unfair for anyone who faces him.check his hight and his vertical you'llsee no one is even close to thepoint where rreceives passes that guy is a monster.


----------



## demonhaze (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah I was listening to the announcers talk about it, but he hasn't done that well in any other game this season so I asked the question. He's a freak of nature no doubt about it


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 30, 2013)

His size and athletic ability makes him different hes the lebron james af football. He's definitely that good! Cowboys are choke artists tho tony romo is just a stat guy not a winner.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 30, 2013)

That guy is a freakish athlete, no doubt about it. He's like Lebron in nfl pads, just too hard to physically outmatch. He's also a pretty smart player.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 30, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> Yeah I was listening to the announcers talk about it, but he hasn't done that well in any other game this season so I asked the question. He's a freak of nature no doubt about it


I think he went off the week before last also. Had a really nice triple coverage catch for like 50 yards. I would say yes he's that good, super good concentration.


----------



## demonhaze (Oct 30, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> I think he went off the week before last also. Had a really nice triple coverage catch for like 50 yards. I would say yes he's that good, super good concentration.


did any of you guys watch that game? When I say he was double covered I mean he really was, they were within 3 ft at all times. Didn't make any difference at all though. I knew I was watching a great game at the time but didn't realize how special until they said he set the all time receiving record ever. Still think there should be away to cover him better though. Damn the cowboys got embarrassed.


----------

